# Problème affichage sur projecteur



## neojackie (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème :
J'ai connecté un projecteur (câble DVI/DVI) sur mon macbook et tout ce qui s'affiche est mon fond d'écran... je ne vois pas le powerpoint. 

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je vois la présentation powerpoint sur l'écran de mon portable mais pas sur la toile ou est projeté la dite présentation.  Je le répète, je vois seulement mon fond d'écran... 

Il doit bien y avoir une solution mais étant donné mon inexpérience dans ce merveilleux monde du Mac, je fait appel à vous chers membres de MacGénération.

Si vous voulez plus d'info, genre quel version de l'os etc... je vais tenter de vous les donner mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas ces infos étant donné que c'est le portable du boulot.

Merci à l'avance !!


----------



## jececle59 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

déjà si tu vois ton  fond d'écran c'est bon signe cela veut dire que ton vidéoproj et ton mac se "voient" va dans préférences système moniteur disposition tu trouveras le mode recopie vidéo cela devrait fonctionner. à savoir powerpoint comme keynote dispose d'un mode vidéo "étendu" tu peux projeter ta présentation sur ton écran externe et avoir ^sur ton écran de portable une version de ta présentation avec des notes. pour cela il faut voir dans les préférences du logiciel.

BOnne soirée


----------



## neojackie (12 Novembre 2009)

Milles mercis pour ta réponse rapide , j'essaie demain et je te  tiens au courant.

Bonne soirée à toi (pour ma part c'est l'après-midi)


----------



## neojackie (20 Novembre 2009)

Tout fonctionne à merveille.

Merci


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

En version "recopie video", l'image projetée est identique à l'écran du Mac.

En version "bureau étendu", l'image projetée est une extension du bureau du Mac et permet d'avoir des choses différentes affichées sur chaque "écran".

Dans POwerPoint, comme Keynote, il y a une option qui, en cas de bureau étendu, permet de choisir de projeter la présentation sur l'écran externe (le projecteur), tout en gardant la main sur le Mac pour modifier en direct les slides ou pour lire les commentaires.


----------



## mjpolo (20 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> En version "recopie video", l'image projetée est identique à l'écran du Mac.
> 
> En version "bureau étendu", l'image projetée est une extension du bureau du Mac et permet d'avoir des choses différentes affichées sur chaque "écran".
> 
> Dans POwerPoint, comme Keynote, il y a une option qui, en cas de bureau étendu, permet de choisir de projeter la présentation sur l'écran externe (le projecteur), tout en gardant la main sur le Mac pour modifier en direct les slides ou pour lire les commentaires.



Bonsoir,
Est-ce que tout cela fonctionne aussi avec un viéoproj HD? - c'est une image 16:9 donc et non 4:3...
Je compte m'en procurer pour remplacer une vieille télé 72cm, mais je suis très déçu par la  qualité de l'image de tous ces projecteurs à 500&#8364; quand on visionne une vidéo - par rapport à limage télé j'entends; les diaporama ou du texte ça va mais pour les vidéos (opéra, clips, extrait de films, concerts...) on n'y voit pas grand chose :mouais:

Du coup, j'hésite entre un projo de qualité (si ça existe) , genre 1500&#8364; (ou +?) ou une télé de 50" (LG pour 2000&#8364 où l'image est certes plus petite mais au moins on voit tout; j'en ai même vu de 150cm de diagonale pour 2200&#8364;, alors?...

Merci de vos lumières


----------



## jececle59 (23 Novembre 2009)

Hello, 

que ce soit sut un VP ou une télé LCD ou plasma ton mac détectera la résolution native du moniteur extérieur" ce qui ne posera pas de probleme de mise à l'échelle 4/3 ou 16/9 . APrès le choix entre un VP et un LCD c'est l'usage. un VP il te faut une pièce bien noire pour véritablement en profiter . pense aussi à l'usure lorsque la lampe du VP crame (au bout de 2000 heures en moyenne) ça fait mal au portefeuille.

POur ce qui est du rendu le mieux est d'aller voir dans un auditorium spécialisé hifi  video et de te rendre compte par toi même.

Bon courage
@ plus


----------



## mjpolo (23 Novembre 2009)

jececle59 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> que ce soit sut un VP ou une télé LCD ou plasma ton mac détectera la résolution native du moniteur extérieur" ce qui ne posera pas de probleme de mise à l'échelle 4/3 ou 16/9 . APrès le choix entre un VP et un LCD c'est l'usage. un VP il te faut une pièce bien noire pour véritablement en profiter . pense aussi à l'usure lorsque la lampe du VP crame (au bout de 2000 heures en moyenne) ça fait mal au portefeuille.
> 
> ...



Salut et merci,

Utilisation en classe, disons 30/semaine donc une lampe ferait env. 2ans.....
Pour la pièce noire je travaille souvent avec les stores baissées, mais je peux éteindre la lumière aussi pour voir une vidéo. 
J'ai aussi entendu dire que certains projos fonctionne mieux que d'autres et même en plein jour, vrai ça? 

Bien sûr que j'avais pensé d'aller voir un spécialiste mais où? à l'ère d'internet ça court pas les rues  
Chez surcouf rien, Boulanger pas plus et vendeur n'en sait pas davantage que moi
Alors, où aller voir???

Si tu connais une adresse dans la région de Bordeaux je suis preneur


----------



## jececle59 (23 Novembre 2009)

Rebonjour, 
le choix n'est pas facile, et pour te conseiller un revendeur pas facile je suis du nord...
Le mieux est de regarder chez un prestataire audiovisuel sérieux dans ton coin. ils pourront te conseiller, et te vendre le matériel en fonction de tes besoins.J En général ils ont meme des modèles à la location ce qui peut te permettre de te faire une idée et ainsi ne pas te planter dans ton achat.
Les vidéoprojecteurs dit "plein jour" ça existe mais  c'est pas donné et encore il faut s'entendre sur la notion de plein jour. je suis régisseur audiovisuel et pour faire une vrai projection plein jour c'est 5000 lumens minimum par contre le prix du VP a de quoi faire rougir une carte bleue c'est plus le prix d'une petite voiture....


----------



## jerome_a (4 Janvier 2010)

Alors moi j'ai un truc pas banal qui m'est arrivé aujourd'hui.

J'utilisais quotidiennement un videoprojecteur sur mon mac pour des présentations Powerpoint avec Office 2008 mac.
J'utilisais le mode "bureau étendu" afin que n'apparaisse que le strict nécessaire sur l'écran  "public"
Aucun souci jusqu'en décembre. 

Puis tout récemment j'ai fait deux choses :
- je suis passé à Snow Leopard
- je passe à Keynote 09 pour remplacer progressivement Power Point

Ce matin, comme à l'ordinaire je branche et allume mon matériel pour vidéoprojection et là deux surprises :

- d'abord le fond d'écran "public" est le fond d'écran de base d'apple (le ciel étoilé) et non mon fond d'écran sur l'ordi : bon ça c'est du détail, à la limite peu importe...

- mais surtout lorsque je lance ma présentation keynote, il m'affiche publiquement le mode "intervenant" avec les commentaires, l'heure, la diapo suivante, et sur l'ordi il affiche le diaporama tel que devrait le voir le public ! Bref c'est exactement l'inverse de ce qu'il faudrait. 
Disposant de peu de temps, je suis repassé en mode "recopie video" pour faire ma séance (donc sans pouvoir lire les commentaires), mais du coup j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre ce problème.
Est-ce dans snow leopard ou dans keynote, qu'il faut modifier une option ?

D'avance, merci pour vos conseils


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2010)

Keynote, comme POwerpoint d'ailleurs, permet de choisir sur quel écran doit s'afficher le diaporama (quand on a plusieurs écran, ou, cas plus classique, un écran principal sur le portable et un projecteur en guise d'écran secondaire)

Je suppose que Keynote était réglé pour afficher la diaporama sur l'écran principal et les commentaires sur l'"autre écran"











Il suffit de mettre le diaporama sur l'écran secondaire.


----------



## jerome_a (6 Janvier 2010)

Oui en fait au départ je pensais que "l'autre écran" était l'écran secondaire...

Merci donc pour cette explication.
Ca a fonctionné correctement ce matin.


----------

